# New From Delta Bc



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

We purchased a 2005 25RSS in November have been enjoying it ever since, exploring the Oregon coast mostly. Spent New Years in South Beach, Newport, OR. Just back from a few days in Coos Bay, Or. Just Karen and I and our two Duck Toller Retriever dogs. We looked at many trailers before buying but kept coming back to the Outback. Love our Outback. Now seriously looking at upgrading in due course. I'd say we're hooked. Found out too all about this 'Park host' thing and that could be of interest later on. Looking forward to meeting more Outbackers over time. Planning on attending the May Rally in Washington.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers from Oregon!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the used Outback...and perhaps a new Ouback in your future!!

Glad to see you're have a great time in Oregon...but keep it on the low down...we don't want everyone to find out how awesome this place is.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to a fellow Canuck!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome from another Canuck...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

gbmoneymatters said:


> We purchased a 2005 25RSS in November have been enjoying it ever since, exploring the Oregon coast mostly. Spent New Years in South Beach, Newport, OR. Just back from a few days in Coos Bay, Or. Just Karen and I and our two Duck Toller Retriever dogs. We looked at many trailers before buying but kept coming back to the Outback. Love our Outback. Now seriously looking at upgrading in due course. I'd say we're hooked. Found out too all about this 'Park host' thing and that could be of interest later on. Looking forward to meeting more Outbackers over time. Planning on attending the May Rally in Washington.


Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new to you OB.
I too have a 2005 25RSS, great model. Feel free to ask model specific questions if you have any.
crunchman


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

ORvagabond said:


> WELCOME to Outbackers from Oregon!!!


Thanks. We've been camping the Oregon coast since we got the trailer. Loving the coast & our outback. Been to Astoria, Newport and Coos Bay so far. Look forward to exploring more.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

crunchman12002 said:


> We purchased a 2005 25RSS in November have been enjoying it ever since, exploring the Oregon coast mostly. Spent New Years in South Beach, Newport, OR. Just back from a few days in Coos Bay, Or. Just Karen and I and our two Duck Toller Retriever dogs. We looked at many trailers before buying but kept coming back to the Outback. Love our Outback. Now seriously looking at upgrading in due course. I'd say we're hooked. Found out too all about this 'Park host' thing and that could be of interest later on. Looking forward to meeting more Outbackers over time. Planning on attending the May Rally in Washington.


Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new to you OB.
I too have a 2005 25RSS, great model. Feel free to ask model specific questions if you have any.
crunchman
[/quote]
Thanks. We looked at many models, but kept coming back to the 25RSS. So far it's been everything we wanted. Now we're hooked on Outbacks and have even started looking at newer models for when we decide to upgrade. Will reach out as we become more experienced.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

CdnOutback said:


> Welcome from another Canuck...


Thanks fellow Canuck.. Sorry your Jets just got eliminated. Would have been so much fun to see you make the playoffs. Great to see you back in the league. If ever out BC way, give us a shout.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time and energy to organize this forum. It's great. Especially as this is relatively new to us. We love our Outback. We're hooked. We've already started looking at newer models for when we upgrade. Going to go to the Western gathering on May 4-6 in Wa. Look forward to meeting other Outbackers.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

jake said:


> Welcome to a fellow Canuck!


Thanks fellow Canuck.. Lived in Toronto/Mississauga most of my career. Moved to BC a couple of years ago. Loving our Outback. If ever out this way, give us a shout.. See your Leafs are better golfers than hockey players again this year. Too bad, they started the year off so well.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

gbmoneymatters said:


> Welcome from another Canuck...


Thanks fellow Canuck.. Sorry your Jets just got eliminated. Would have been so much fun to see you make the playoffs. Great to see you back in the league. If ever out BC way, give us a shout.
[/quote]

I am actually more of a Canucks fan than a Jets fan... although we do have season tickets for the Jets. I will cheer for the Jets until they play the Canucks and then my true colours come out.

I was born on Vancouver Island and lived in the Vancouver area until 1991 when we took a business opportunity and moved to Winnipeg.


----------

